
No, Section 230 Does Not Require Platforms to Be “Neutral” - panarky
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/04/no-section-230-does-not-require-platforms-be-neutral
======
westurner
> _It’s foolish to suggest that web platforms should lose their Section 230
> protections for failing to align their moderation policies to an imaginary
> standard of political neutrality. Trying to legislate such a “neutrality”
> requirement for online platforms—besides being unworkable—would be
> unconstitutional under the First Amendment._

...
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Section_230_of_the_Communicati...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Section_230_of_the_Communications_Decency_Act)

